# Off leash K9 Training?



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi guys!

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried off leash K9? I'm thinking about doing their basic and advance package but I'm not sure just how good they are? I looked at reviews and a lot of them are people who did board but I don't want to pay $2300 I believe it is for that and plus I would like to see how they train them.

Has anyone ever had experience with them or heard of anything about them?

I'm in riverside CA and I'm looking for a good trainer. I want my dog to learn obedience, confidence, protection (not as important because my dog knows the basics for now), and public manners. If they're not good please recommend some for me if you guys know any! My budget is a $1000 max for everything and their basic and advance package is about $900. I use to train at Adlerhorst but I'm not a big fan of one of the trainers there so I need to find a new trainer. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

